# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Adrian Hila

## sirena_adria

Kompozitori Kampion I Kenges se Lehte Shqipe. 5 Çmime te Para ne Festivalin e Kenges ne Radio Televizionin Shqiptar.

----------


## sirena_adria

https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrian_Hila

----------


## sirena_adria

_Jane te rralla intervistat e Mjeshtrit Adi Hila ..... e kjo eshte nje nga me interesantet !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nder kenget mjeshterore te Adi Hiles qe do jetoje shume gjate !_ 

Ne nje version live sjelle tek " E diell " .

----------


## sirena_adria

Nje nga "mrekullite" e Adi Hiles......... solli Artisten Eli Fara ne nje tjeter dimension artistik !





_Nje sere bashkepunimesh te bukura njera pas tjetres ......_

----------


## sirena_adria

> Kompozitori Kampion I Kenges se Lehte Shqipe. 5 Çmime te Para ne Festivalin e Kenges ne Radio Televizionin Shqiptar.


...... dhe 4 Çmime te Para ne Kenga Magjike ! 


Me I fundit I TROFEVE ! BRAVO MJESHTER !!!

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nje tjeter SUKSES I MADH qe na krenon ne EUROPE !_ 

Te 5-tet rezultati me I mire I yni ne EUROVISION ( Boshnjaku - Nishliu ) dhe te 5-tet ne JUNIOR EUROVISION ( Hila - Laço - Rrapo ).

----------


## sirena_adria

_ Krijimtaria me e re _

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

_Bashkeudhetar ne rrugen e suksesit te nje talenti te ri !  Zbulim I " Gjeniut te vogel"  dhe kurerozuar nje trofe suksesi tek " The Voice "'._

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nga ato bashkepunime qe mbeten te bukura , sado vite te kalojne ._

----------


## sirena_adria

_Pjesmarrja e rralle e Eli Fares ne nje Festival Kenge._

----------


## sirena_adria

Vere 2018 





Kompozimi: Adi Hila  -  Vargjet : Rovena Dilo & Adi Hila

----------


## sirena_adria

_Surpriza e 2018_

----------


## sirena_adria

> 


_ E  Bukura e Veres 2019 _

----------


## sirena_adria

Kompozimi & Vargjet: ADRIAN HILA

_Vendi i Trete ne Festivalin e Kenges '58._

----------


## sirena_adria

Kompozimi: ADRIAN HILA  -  Vargjet: ROZANA RADI

_Vendi i Katert ne Kenga Magjike 2019._

----------

